# JD425 Replacing Steering Cylinder



## Stanuc (Mar 25, 2017)

Trying to replace steering cylinder on my old JD425. I cannot get the old cylinder to break loose from the steering plate. And I missing something? I have removed the nut. I have been beating on it for the past 30 min and it isn't budging.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Try unscrewing it from the plate,....and post a pic,if you can.


----------



## Stanuc (Mar 25, 2017)

Thanks. I jacked up the front and beat some more and it finally broke loose.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Glad you got it !
I was working on a tractor ,long ago,and couldn't get the swivel pin out,...found out they had threaded it in ,and used a nut as back up !


----------

